# boost gauge



## wobbie_t (Jan 16, 2011)

does any one know if it poss to adapt the 8J Dash panel to have a boost gauge like the TTRS i have a TT coupe TDI i think the sw is wrong for this but was wondering if any one can help. and also does any one know if you can get a laptimer to apear. thanks for looking


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

You will get a much better response if you post this in the Mk I forum


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Mk2 forum would be better. :wink: :roll: :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

Doh - sorry Hoggy!!

Mind you, did you read the date posted?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

SalsredTT said:


> Doh - sorry Hoggy!!
> 
> Mind you, did you read the date posted?


Hi Sal, No I didn't. Strange I hadn't seen that post before. OP must think we are a miserable lot.
Hoggy.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

You know it's astute observation liked that which makes it all combed together :wink: 
I'm not sure about the Mk2 but if you look on Wak's website he's installed an OEM looking LED boost gauge in the dashpod of a Mk1 - or would it not look right on aMk2?


----------

